
Rider, a Crossplatform .Net IDE by Jetbrains Now in Public EAP - Garbage
https://blog.jetbrains.com/dotnet/2016/11/21/jetbrains-rider-public-preview/
======
BoorishBears
I've been using Rider on OSX for a while now, it's good but it's still fairly
laggy for me and it's still not a program i can leave running for long periods
without instability.

Still beats VSCode for me for its refactoring though (with its Resharper roots
and all)

